# 1995 240sx project car



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

hey everyone, i have had my car about a year now and finally have enough money to actually start the project. I have a laundry list of vague modifications and a few specific ones i hope to do in the future. The first thing i want to do is the exterior body due to the fact that the car could use a new paint job. I would like to do a S15 front end conversion but it is a little expensive so i am looking into other options for the body. My question after all of this is, does anyone know of a website where you can look at body kits on your car from a 360 degree view. My roommate is helping me with the visual aspects of my car and suggested this, i don't know if it is possible but thought it wouldnt hurt to ask.

matt

p.s. sorry for the length of this post


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Bullet23 said:


> hey everyone, i have had my car about a year now and finally have enough money to actually start the project. I have a laundry list of vague modifications and a few specific ones i hope to do in the future. The first thing i want to do is the exterior body due to the fact that the car could use a new paint job. I would like to do a S15 front end conversion but it is a little expensive so i am looking into other options for the body. My question after all of this is, does anyone know of a website where you can look at body kits on your car from a 360 degree view. My roommate is helping me with the visual aspects of my car and suggested this, i don't know if it is possible but thought it wouldnt hurt to ask.
> 
> matt
> 
> p.s. sorry for the length of this post



www.zilvia.net and go to gallery.


----------



## Kenji (Jan 18, 2005)

you can try google also, and typing S14.5 or S15 conversion, and some good pics should come up


----------



## Cell (Feb 5, 2005)

*I would like to start 95 240 project also.*

I would like to have the old Silvia front, more sharp anlges. How much do you plan to spend on your project?


----------

